# Why would Browning use both?



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm aware Browning does not recommend removing the barrel on the Buckmark so they make it extremely difficult. I'm also aware they use a commercial equivalent of red Loctite to accomplish this. However, I noticed remnants of copper anti-seize in the groove around the hex end of the barrel screw. I'm just curious why they might use both Loctite and anti-seize. Anyone understand this combination?


----------



## Sanford (Aug 31, 2015)

Baklash said:


> I'm aware Browning does not recommend removing the barrel on the Buckmark so they make it extremely difficult. I'm also aware they use a commercial equivalent of red Loctite to accomplish this. However, I noticed remnants of copper anti-seize in the groove around the hex end of the barrel screw. I'm just curious why they might use both Loctite and anti-seize. Anyone understand this combination?


To lubricate under the head during torque tightening to get to and to maintain more accurate tighening. Almost always done on large fasteners, but either they are being over-technical or expect some expansion and contraction to happen, or both.


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I better read up on copper anti-seize some since I thought the two materials seemed designed to achieve conflicting goals., i.e. glue vs. lubrication; or difficult removal versus easy removal. A gunsmith I aint. :smt102:smt102


----------



## Jonie45 (Feb 15, 2011)

How hard it is to remove the bbl on a Buckmark pistol!? Just remove the 2 top rear sight mount screws and the barrel screw and you are done. Pretty easy compare to other .22lr pistols.


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

Jonie45 said:


> How hard it is to remove the bbl on a Buckmark pistol!? Just remove the 2 top rear sight mount screws and the barrel screw and you are done. Pretty easy compare to other .22lr pistols.


Maybe you haven't run into the issue of loosening the barrel screw. If yours came loose easily then you are one of the fortunate. There are numerous posts on various websites about the difficulties with that hex screw. It's not as easy as you seem to think. Browning does NOT want you to remove the barrel so they use a commercial grade of red Loctite that is very difficult to break free. Some people have actually broken hex wrenches. There are various ways to heat it enough to loosen the Loctite. They have all been discussed elsewhere. If you call customer service about how to remove the hex they will tell you, "Don't even think about it." Also, different size hex heads on different models and year produced make it even more confounding.


----------



## Jonie45 (Feb 15, 2011)

I will have to check how far back this started. I got mine around 2006. I have to put some blue loctite on it b/c it has the tendency to loose after 400 to 500 rds.


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)




----------

